# farm pro 2420 hyd



## moloizos

Was told this tractor had no sterring, so got it home ,started it up, no hyd. at all check nthe fluid , was at least a gal. low , check the trans and it seems to be overfilled a gal. and a weird color like yellow or light brown.wondering could the hyd. fluid leak over to the trans, have not filled vit up yet but should be the problem why they not working, would like some input if any. thanks all sincerly Nick


----------



## BigT

Hello Nick, welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing you should do is change fluids and filters all around. There should also be a suction screen to clean down low inside the hydraulic reservoir. OR, if you are completely unhappy with the deal, return the tractor. 

If the transmission fluid can be described as brown or "milky" it may be water contaminated. 

There is a flow control valve under the seat that is used to control the rate of descent of implements on the 3-point lift. It also affects the hydraulic lift on the upstroke. If this valve is turned all the way in, it will shut off the hydraulics. Check it out.


----------



## moloizos

*Farm Pro 2420*

OK im back after filling the hyd. resovore with 2 1/2 gal oil . start it up after about a min. or so motor starts smokeing oil is running out vavle cover and dip stick , no doube over filled from the hyd. resovore. common sence tells me the hyd. pump is letting it in to crankcase, why idk. but im going to pull pump see if gasket or something .HELP Thanks Nick.


----------



## harry16

May be a leaking shaft seal on the pump.


----------



## moloizos

Ya Harry i toke the pump off and they filled full of high temp gasket silicne lol, but the seal was there looked unharmed so i press it into place hopefully i got it in the right side , looks like the seal ,itself seale from both sides, so it started raining didnt get to try yet , drain a gal. out of motor crank, all i have to do is refill hyd. resoviore and go . i will kept you all up on thisdid see a pump kit for 45.00 Thanks Nick


----------



## moloizos

well sterring working but 3 point hitch not raising. notice the hose was never connected off pump so coupled it , still nothing , might have to prime idk.


----------



## moloizos

seal kepts poping out not sure witch way it goes in small part of seal faceing motor drive or large circle part of seal face motor drive or face pump?


----------



## TraderMark

The seal popping out usually means there's a build up of hydraulic pressure that's leaking from the internal parts of the pump out to the seal and forcing it out of the housing.
I would suggest removing the pump and opening it up to see how much internal wear it has or if there are any internal seals missing or damaged

HTH,
Mark


----------



## moloizos

yes im happy that was probly the best advice well pump seams to be working have steering no resricktions good return to resivore. But no movement out of 3 point. will take it of lift and drive it around and try .Nick


----------

